# Fernita: Sus 1.000 Posts



## Eugin

*¡No podía perderme el privilegio de abrir este hilo sobre el primer milestone de mi compatriota!!!!!   *​ 
*Siempre me causó mucha simpatía tu sobrenombre y, a medida que te fui conociendo a través de tus contribuciones y palabras, me di cuenta de que no estaba errada con mi primera impresión: Una forera de lo más amable, dulce, simpática y siempre dispuesta a ayudar (con todas respuestas acertadas y con mucha cordialidad) a todos los foreros  .*

*Por todo eso (y mucho más), ¡MUCHAS GRACIAS Y FELICITACIONES EN ESTE PRIMER LOGRO TUYO!!!*


*¡UN BESO PEGAJOSO POR EL DULCE DE LECHE!!  ¡Para vos, espero que te gusten!! *


----------



## Fernita

*Millones de gracias Eugin. Tus palabras realmente me emocionan. Dicen que hay que creérselo y disfrutar. jajajjajaj Entonces te creo aunque quizá hayas exagerado un poquitiño nada más. jajajaja*
*¡¡¡¡Muchos besos para vos, siempre tan amable!!!!!*
*Ah, me olvidé de agradecerte las flores tan preciosas que me regalaste. Ya las puse en un florero en la "sala de estar". ¡Muchos cariños para vos!*


----------



## aleCcowaN

*¡Fernita!*​ 
*¿Qué más puedo agregar*
*además de que sos *
*una AMIGA con mayúsculas,*
*re-simpática,*
*siempre ayudando a los demás,*
*y que estos foros*
*no serían lo mismo*
*sin vos?*​ 
*La verdá que no sé. *
*Me quedé sin palabras.*​ 
*¡Avanti con los próximos 1000!*
*Te mando un beso a la enésima potencia.*​


----------



## Fernita

¡Gracias milllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Ale!

Es verdadddddd   yo también estoy agradecida de tenerte como AMIGO.
No puedo creer haber llegado a los 1000. Además de ser interesante, me divierto como loca, como una cabra suelta en el monte.  
Besos milenarios para vos.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Felix Postiversario, Fernita!* 

Me ha gustado colaborar contigo en los varios foros, y espero verte y tu actitud positiva mucho más seguido!


----------



## Fernita

Felix: muchísimas gracias por tu mensaje. A mí también me ha gustado colaborar con vos en un mismo hilo. ACTITUD POSITIVA SIEMPRE  NO?
¡¡¡¡Muchos cariños para vos!!!


----------



## lazarus1907

Felicidades, Fernita.

Eres una valiosísima aportación al foro. Me alegro de que estés aquí.


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡¡Muchas gracias, Lazarus!!!!
Voy aprendiendo poco a poco... en fin, uno hace lo que puede.
Cariñossssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, Fernita.
​


----------



## Moritzchen

No se me ocurre nada gracioso para hacerte reír, pero tal vez esta sea una oportunidad para hacerte saber lo mucho que te respeto por lo que traés a este foro. Siempre dispuesta a dar una mano y a investigar para poder dar una respuesta completa. Estoy contentísimo de contarte entre mis amigos. Un abrazo muy fuerte y un besito (chiquitito, eh? Cuidado... no nos conocemos taaanto.)


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

¡¡¡Enhorabuena Fernita!!! Ya 1000 posts eh, espero que llegues a 10.000 y a 100.000 y más  
Como Eugin dice transmites mucha simpatía y la tuya es una gran contribución al foro. 
Aprovecho para deciros a todos que me encanta este foro, con tan buen ambiente y donde la gente se ayuda y aprende tanto.
¡Abrazos para ti y para ese país tan bonito del que vienes, a ver si puede ir algún día!


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡MIL gracias Outsider!!!!!! *

*Querido (un poquito nomás porque no nos conocemos tanto) Moritz: muchas gracias por las felicitaciones. No hace falta que digas algo que me haga reir, ya que igual me río sola, hasta de mí misma. Dicen que eso es bueno.*
*Tomáte un avión que pronto hacemos el asado MÁS GRANDE DEL MUNDO, como solemos exagerar los argentinos, ¿no? Un besitito.*

*A tí, diosa de los idiomas, querida Kräuter, recién te conozco y ya te admiro y respeto mucho. Con tus 20 años y tan inteligente, siempre aportando con precisión.*
*Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones. Merci beaucoup!*
*Moi, je parles un petit peu de Français mais pas comme toi.*


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Fernita!  Siempre ayudas a todos con tu mejor sonrisa y buen humor.  El foro se ha enriquecido con tus valiosos aportes.  ¡Que cumplas muchos más!
Un saludo lleno de cariño
Soledad


----------



## Fernita

*!!!!Muchísimas gracias querida Soledad!!!!!* Sos muy amable en decirme estas cosas tan lindas. Y bueno, mejor creerlo al menos hoy  . ¿No te parece?
Mis cariños para vos.

ps/mi segundo nombre es igual al tuyo. *¡Qué lindo nombre que tenemos!*


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Pero Fernita, 1000 felicidades!!...coincido en que tus mensajes son útiles y muy simpáticos!!


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchísimas felicidades, fernita! ​ 
Tu nombre me encanta. Me hace pensar en una planta linda y delicada, como esta, comparable con tus aportaciones tan cuidadosas y corteses. Te felicito y te agradezco.

¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Fernita

Querida Inesita, ya me parecía raro que no me dijeras nada, *te estaba extrañando* (suena raro pero quiero decir *eso*, no importa la gramática). 
¡¡De todo corazón, muchas gracias por tus palabras!!
Cariñosamente,
Fernita. ​


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡Muchas gracias Lola!!!
Es genial el regalito que me mandaste porque justamente de ahí viene mi nick. Voy a averiguar cómo insertarlo al lado del nick.
Muchos cariños para vos y gracias por tu mensaje.
Fern... lol


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernita said:
			
		

> Querida Inesita, ya me parecía raro que no me dijeras nada, *te estaba extrañando* (suena raro pero quiero decir *eso*, no importa la gramática).


En absoluto: El verbo extrañar se puede usar como transitivo cuando el complemento directo es la persona a la que se echa de menos (mira el DRAE). 

El que te diga que no, que se vaya a protestar a la Academia.


----------



## totor

estimada fernita,

yo no te conozco todavía, pero quise sumar mis felicitaciones, porque después de leer lo que dicen los demás, veo que te quieren y te las debés merecer.

y además, ¡somos compatriotas!

¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES!


----------



## Fernita

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> En absoluto: El verbo extrañar se puede usar como transitivo cuando el complemento directo es la persona a la que se echa de menos (mira el DRAE).
> 
> *El que te diga que no, que se vaya a protestar a la Academia.*


 
*¡¡¡ TAL CUALMENTE !!!!! *COMO DIGO EN CASA, SIEMPRE EN CHISTE, OBVIAMENTE.
*GRANDE LAZARUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias Totor!!! No creas todo lo que dicen los forer@s, son demasiado amables y MUY BUENA GENTE, ESPECIALMENTE.
Cariños para vos


----------



## Honeypum

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades, Fernita!!

Siempre que visito el foro, espero encontrar alguna respuesta tuya... ¡brindemos por muchos post más!

Un abrazote desde Buenos Aires, con frío!

Romi


----------



## Fernita

*MILLONES DE GRACIAS ROMI. Yo también te mando un abrazo con todo cariño, y sí, qué frío que hace.*
*¿ Y qué pasará que son casi las 5.30 y todavía despiertas?*
*Creo que ya hemos enloquecido... jajajjajjaaa*
*Besos y más besos y me voy a la camucha a dormir un buen rato.*
*Gracias otra vez.*


----------



## Honeypum

Eso me pregunto yo, ¿qué pasará? las 5.36 de la mañana y aún despiertas navegando por aquí 
Alguna especie de virus nos habrá invadido y no nos deja ir a la cama sin antes vistiar estos foros...

Que duermas muy bien, y como dirían por España.. ¡enhorabuena por tus casi 1050 posts!
Muchos besos!


----------



## Fernita

Ahora sí enloquecí del todo. Romi, ¿no estás viviendo en España? 
jajajajajaja, esto ya es una adicción, un virus, qué se yo, lo que sea.

Me pareció que decías que estabas en BS AS.
Creo que mis neuronas se fueron a dormir antes que yo...


----------



## Honeypum

Fernita said:
			
		

> Ahora sí enloquecí del todo. Romi, ¿no estás viviendo en España?
> jajajajajaja, esto ya es una adicción, un virus, qué se yo, lo que sea.
> 
> Me pareció que decías que estabas en BS AS.
> Creo que mis neuronas se fueron a dormir antes que yo...


 
No, no, no. ¡No te volviste loca!
Vivo en Madrid, pero estoy de vacaciones en Buenos Aires. Acabo de llegar de salir con unos amigos... ¡¡la verdad que veo a Bs.As. muy bien!!

Jeje.. hay virus pero todavía no llegan a tanto.. han llegado a hacernos "adictas" a esto (a vos desde hace más tiempo que a mí) pero todavía no nos hacen perder las neuronas.

Besotes y muy buenas noches.


----------



## Txiri

Mil cincuenta y tres felicidades y esto, con un deseo para que se cumplan todos tus deseos, que te lo mereces todo todito


----------



## Fernita

*Txiriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ¡Qué amorosa que eres! Me encantaron los regalitos. Mil gracias por tus palabras, siempre tan amigables. ¡Qué bueno sería estar todos juntos y tomarnos esas copitas de champagne, no?*
*Las flores ya están en agua, jajajjajaja...son preciosas.*
*Muchos cariños para tí.*

*ps/ no hubo joint venture!! Thus, no work for me.*
*Ya saldrá otra cosa. Hay que ser positivos en esta life. *


----------



## Txiri

Bueno ya te digo una cosa:  cuando una puerta cierra, abre otra, y a veces las cosas no esperadas resulten muchísimo mejor de lo que habría pasado si pasara lo que esperásemos

Tengo la confianza que saldrá algo mejor.  Verás.


----------



## danielfranco

Muchas felicidades en tu primer postiversario, Fernita. Ojalá veamos muchos más.


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Gracias Daniel!!!!!!!!*
*Espero seguir aportando y aprendiendo a la vez. *
*Cariños *


----------



## salvador_1_99

Muchas felicidades Teacher !!!!!!!! te mereces todas estas felicitaciones es poco el tiempo que  te conozco y he aprendido mucho de ti, espero que sigas ayudandonos con tus aportaciones  se nota desde el primer post  que eres una gran persona. y vamos por otros 1000.


----------



## Fernita

*GRACIAS SALVADOR, ALUMNO MÍO, JAJJAJAJAJA*

*ESPERO PODER AYUDARTE MÁS SEGUIDO.*

*MUCHOS CARIÑOS *


----------



## frida-nc

Con toda corazón, ¡Mis enhorabuenas para tí, admirada forera!
Esperemos seguir viendo tus mensajes por muchos años.
Tu amiga,
frida-nc


----------



## Fernita

*Gracias Frida querida, creo que estos foreros son muy exagerados. Igual es muy agradable sentir que uno ayuda, ¿cierto?*
*Cariños para ti desde Buenos Aires. *


----------



## oriental

Buen domingo Fer!
Caigo de la cama al PC y por azar veo... lo que antes debí haber visto.
No todo en la vida es diversión, he estado poco por WR estos días.
EXCELENTE LO TUYO !
Desde el  otro lado del Plata, cariños sinceros!; sabé que ya preparé el mate,y que el primero será a tu salú. LOL
César.


----------



## Fernita

*Gracias César. Me parece muy bien que el primer mate sea a mi saludddd ... jajajjaa Muchos cariños y que estés muy bien.*
**


----------



## Moritzchen

Nena, vas a llegar a los 2.000 simplemente contestando todos estos abracitos cibernéticos. Bueno, quería decirte "hola" porque no te veo por ahí hoy.


----------



## Fernita

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Nena, vas a llegar a los 2.000 simplemente contestando todos estos abracitos cibernéticos. Bueno, quería decirte "hola" porque no te veo por ahí hoy.


 
Pero si aquí estoy, tontito . ¿Cómo estás hoy? Yo ando muy cansada porque me quedo hasta tarde en WR. lololol.


----------



## Moogey

Congratulations Fernita! Sorry for being late 

Here's for 1000 more posts. Keep sharing your knowledge with us!

-M


----------



## Eugin

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Nena, vas a llegar a los 2.000 simplemente contestando todos estos abracitos cibernéticos. Bueno, quería decirte "hola" porque no te veo por ahí hoy.


 
Los posts en el subforo de "Congrats" no suman, Moritzchen....


----------



## fsabroso

Felicidades Fernita,

Vemos que lo has estado haciendo maravillosamente, Gracias por participar en este foro, tu ayuda y comentarios son siempre apreciados.

 Muchas Felicidades!

fsabroso.


----------



## Fernita

Thank you Moogie!!!!! You´re very kind!!! I send you a bunch of kisses!

Gracias a tí, fsabroso, por tus palabras. Muchos cariños y sigamos en la lucha que es cruel y mucha.


----------



## lily8

Fernita, 

Soy nueva en el foro, pero he leído muchos de tus aportes y me han ayudado mucho. 

Congrats on your 1000th!!!!!

Saludos de una compatriota


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡Gracias Lily, y muy bienvenida!!
Cariños


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Fernita.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Fernita: Ayyy, chica, seguramente siempre llego tarde. Pero, más vale tarde que nunca, no? ji ji 

Un mil gracias por este hito especial para una forera especial. Has alcanzado de tener 1,000 posts a traves de ayudar TANTO! Y quiero que sepas que TODOS te agradecemos. 

UN ABRAZO FUERTE!


----------



## Fernita

*Muchas gracias Ferndando, eres muy amable*. 


*Y a ti, VenusEnvy: miles de gracias y "nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena".jaja.. Trato de ayudar y aprendo mucho. Eso es bueno, muchos cariños y nos estamos viendo.*


----------



## lauranazario

Huy.... hablando de llegar tarde... ¡mis excusas!  

Ya vas por 1200+, así que te hago un obsequio para ayudar a preservar tu energía y tu entusiasmo de aportar a nuestros foros. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Fernita

Mils doscientas gracias, Laura. Te cuento que el regalito me viene super bien. jajajajajaj Cariños,
Fernita


----------



## heidita

Si me descuido llego tarde, pero lo importante es llegar...

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!


----------



## Fernita

*Muchas gracias Heidita.*
*Con todo cariño.*


----------



## combustion

Congratulations!!!!
cecilia


----------



## Fernita

Muchas gracias, Cecilia.
Cariños.


----------

